

Wikipedia's request for comment on a SOPA blackout - innernette
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Action

======
FoeNyx
that's quite a shame that the link on Jimmy Wales' comment page made it in the
top news, but that the real poll does not get the same level of advertisement
here :\

